# 
,        ?

----------


## Tortilla

- ,       ,      ...

----------


## kaso

-  ,   "-".

- - ,         ,        .    , , .

----------

,   .            ,    .     , ?      ?

----------

> ?


   -     .   ,   .            2 :  -,       -.

----------

> - - ,         ,        .    , , .


- -  ,

----------


## Cvetik_m

> - - ,         ,        .    , , .


,     -   ? :Stick Out Tongue: 
-     -    .

----------

INVOICE

(  - , , -)

1. *   -* : ,             . 

 -      . 
  -        . 

  /  -         .            ,      .  ,   ..,    ,       -. 
(. Factura - )

2. ** -   ,         ,        .                  .
   : 
          ; 
   ; 
    ; 
 ,     ; 
     (   );    ( )    .

----------

.

----------


## kaso

> - -  ,


*



			
				,     -   
			
		

*, *Cvetik_m*,       ,    .  ,  , ,  - .    .  -.  .

----------


## Cvetik_m

> **, *Cvetik_m*,       ,    .


*kaso*,    ,    ,   :Wink:  
    "  " (  )         -, ..    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaso

> kaso,    ,    ,


*Cvetik_m*,   -   ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:     "",    ,    .       :  .

----------


## ROMKA

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...BE%D0%B9%D1%81

----------


## captain210

> INVOICE
> 
> (  - , , -)
> 
> 1. *   -* : ,             . 
> 
>  -      . 
>   -        . 
> 
> ...


 ,         ( -)      ?

----------

,  .          .
  -   .     .

----------


## Julelea

> 2 :  -,       -.


 ,   ,         ,         .         .

----------

""

----------

